# Problme mit Access als Datenbank



## allievo (15. Jan 2005)

Hi,

das Problem wurde bereits desöfteren ins Forum gepostet, doch bisher war keine Antwort dabei die erklärt warum sich Access, bzw. ODBC so verhält. Folgende Beiträge habe ich beim groben drüber fliegen gefunden:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8803
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5290

Da dieses Forum tagtäglich neue Mitglieder/Besucher zählt, findet sich vielleicht jemand der die Antwort auf das Problem mit dem "verzögerten" Schreiben in Access Datenbanken kennt. Nach jedem Statement ein connection.close(), naja ich weiß nicht.

Eine Suche bei MSDN war bei mir auch nicht gerade von Erfolg gekrönt  :? 

bye
Allievo


----------



## DP (15. Jan 2005)

schau mal in den odbc-einstellungen, ob der auto-commit gesetzt ist.


----------



## allievo (15. Jan 2005)

OK, habe mal geschaut, aber es gibt kein Attribut mit der Bezeichnung auto-commit.
Aber der Hinweis war schon mal gut! Es gibt ein Attribut mit dem Namen *ImplicitCommitSync*, den man auf *Yes* setzen muss.

Grüße
Allievo


----------



## DP (15. Jan 2005)

keine ursache, den hinweis habe ich übrigens hier gefunden:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8803


----------

